# démontage complet d'un IMAC g3 et de son écran mais probleme alim



## jeje59350 (29 Janvier 2006)

bonjour : l'ecran de mon imac me jouait des tours (déformations, flash etc juska un blocage du mac suremen par un systeme de secu)

Ayant racheté un emac j'ai tenté de demonter mon imac... qui sait ... j'ai alors entrepris le demontage fastidieu de toute la coque du mac, j'ai enlevé l'ecran mais la petit probleme je me rend compte qu'il y a deux cartes (normal : une pour l'ecran , l'autre la carte mere) mais que l'alimentation est sur la carte de l'écran qui est elle reliée par un petit branchement a la carte mere, impossible donc de débrancher la carte de l'ecran sinon plus d'alimentation.

quelqu'un aurit'il était aussi fou que moi?? si oui at'il trouvé une solution pour l'alimentation?
le mac ne démare que l'instant de deux seconde puis s'arrete imédiatement (un peu normal vu le bordel que j'ai foutu a vrais dire; hier j'ai tout de meme réussi a avoir le fameux ZOINNG apres un eclair d'étincelles...)

jeje


----------



## Goliath (31 Janvier 2006)

...peut-être cette fiche pourra un peu t'aider à remonter comme il fait ton imac G3...


----------

